# Sad news.



## silvers

As some of the friends on this forum are aware, I have been suffering with failing health for a while now. With this in mind I have been forced on medical advice to take a drastic step. I have been advised by my doctor to leave the business, therefore it is with a very heavy heart that I have to announce that unless I can find someone to take over Unionjacs, we will be shutting the doors in three months time. I have to give three months notice to the owner of the building. I won't be around the store very much between now and then and if I don't get to see all of you, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your business and more importantly, friendship. I have valued every single one of you and never taken you for granted. I hope you understand the reasons behind my decision.
James


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



silvers said:


> As some of the friends on this forum are aware, I have been suffering with failing health for a while now. With this in mind I have been forced on medical advice to take a drastic step. I have been advised by my doctor to leave the business, therefore it is with a very heavy heart that I have to announce that unless I can find someone to take over Unionjacs, we will be shutting the doors in three months time. I have to give three months notice to the owner of the building. I won't be around the store very much between now and then and if I don't get to see all of you, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your business and more importantly, friendship. I have valued every single one of you and never taken you for granted. I hope you understand the reasons behind my decision.
> James


Hi James

This is sad news and i can only wish you the very best.

Good luck Mate

Peter


----------



## silvers

Thanks Peter, it means a lot mate.


----------



## jimmy

*Sorry to hear that!*

Hi James,sorry you have had to retire, but your health is more impotant than anything else ,all the best Jimmy ps. are you selling or just stepping aside?


----------



## Miguelsantos

All the best silvers, we never meet but I wish you well. Hope you are still staying in PT


----------



## Dennis

Hi James
If Unionjacs goes it will be missed by many............but your presence in the shop will be missed by many more..........return to good health very soon.
All the best
Bob/Jane Dennis.


----------



## Catx

We've never met either James, but I wish you good retirement. Hope leaving your shop doesn't mean leaving your online gang!!

Take good care.


----------



## silvers

I'll still be on here, you don't get rid of me that easy!
I am not stepping aside, either someone comes forward to take on the business or it shuts. It is a real pity because we are making some real money but cash cannot replace my health. I have to listen to the docs.


----------



## Camerashy

silvers said:


> I'll still be on here, you don't get rid of me that easy!
> I am not stepping aside, either someone comes forward to take on the business or it shuts. It is a real pity because we are making some real money but cash cannot replace my health. I have to listen to the docs.


My O.H. and myself are so sad to hear that you are not well As for the business, you know that you will be missed but as you say your health is the most important thing. We sincerely hope that you will soon be feeling better.


----------



## diamantelady

i hav`nt met u either but u have been all giving always i wish u speedy recovery


----------



## John999

Hi Silvers
I am really sorry about your health situation. You are still a young lad, so fists up and fight it. You are already an icon on Silver coast, so fingers up, because we need you. No matter what, you are good fun, (on a good day ). Be strong


----------



## silvers

Thank you all, you have no idea how much I appreciate your kind thoughts at this time.


----------



## omostra06

I hope your health improves too James, 
sorry to hear that union jacs may have to close, I think given that its a successful business iam sure that someone will come along who would jump at the chance to take over an already established business, so iam sure all your hard work with establishing the shop will not be wasted, iam sure it will stay open but perhaps under new management. good luck and good health James.
Regards
Derek


----------



## stephanie

silvers said:


> As some of the friends on this forum are aware, I have been suffering with failing health for a while now. With this in mind I have been forced on medical advice to take a drastic step. I have been advised by my doctor to leave the business, therefore it is with a very heavy heart that I have to announce that unless I can find someone to take over Unionjacs, we will be shutting the doors in three months time. I have to give three months notice to the owner of the building. I won't be around the store very much between now and then and if I don't get to see all of you, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your business and more importantly, friendship. I have valued every single one of you and never taken you for granted. I hope you understand the reasons behind my decision.
> James


James!

That is terrible news! I really wish you well, I'm sure we will find opportunities to meet somehow but Union Jacs won't be the same without you - it (and you!) have become an institution!

Let's start a campaign to find someone to take over soon.

In the meantime, GET WELL SOON 

Stephanie xx


----------



## jimmy

I f things would have worked out here with property being sold etc,I would have loved to had taken over your business ,sounds as though you done a grand job there James!!! All the best!


----------



## Bubbles67

Hi James,

Sorry to hear you are retiring but as others have said your Health is much more important than money.
Hope you find someone to take on the business and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi James,

I have only just read this thread and I am very sorry to hear your
sad news. Life can really be a bummer at times. I can only offer you my very best
wishes for the future and hope that you can get your health problems under control and sorted out. You have always been most obliging and a great help to everyone on this forum and I am happy to hear that you will continue to give us the benefit of your wisdom and knowledge. So very best wishes from me for the future James and keep your chins up mate.


----------



## silvers

Ohhh chins!!!!!! Nearly missed that one. Thanks blueflies.


----------



## Bebopalula

Best wishes from me too. I do hope everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## jayferreira

*Sad news*

So sorry to see the shop go, hope your health improves. jay


----------



## silvers

Thanks Paula and Jay. xxx


----------



## cool john

Best wishes to you and your family James


----------



## silvers

Danke John.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Err, chins was a typo James.


----------



## silvers

:hug:


----------



## John999

Hi Silvers
Aren’t you surprised with all this friends


----------



## stephanie

John999 said:


> Hi Silvers
> Aren’t you surprised with all this friends


Anyone who knows James will not be surprised - the man is a legend!


----------



## John999

stephanie said:


> Anyone who knows James will not be surprised - the man is a legend!


Yep, just ask the nurses


----------



## silvers

I am surprised that I have had so many good wishes by phone and email too. I will never forget their kindness.


----------



## siobhanwf

We will all be sad to see you leave the business. Hopefully you will find a worthy person to take it over after all the hard work you have put into starting it up and the goodwill you have engendered.


----------



## silvers

Some great news for all on the Silver coast. We have completed the sale of Unionjacs today and I have been able to leave with immediate effect. the shop could not be in better hands too. The new owners are John and Jin Austin, known by many on the Silver coast and a lovely family too. I would like to thank them personally for being so understanding to my plight and working really hard to complete in double quick time. I would also like to thank all customers past and present. Finally a big thank you to all of you who have shown me such kindnesses throughtout the last few weeks.
James


----------



## diamantelady

good luck


----------



## Bubbles67

I am sure this is a weight of you rmind, you can now concentrate on your Health..and good luck to Jin & John.


----------



## Catx

Congratulations, Silvers!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Now, crack on with getting well and expending energy on more fun


----------



## jayferreira

*so happy*

Good luck james, welcome Jin and jon so glad the shop will stay on, all the best for your new future. jay :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

We done James. At least now you can put your CHIN up for a well earned rest and enjoy counting your money. Make sure though that the O.H. is not looking over your shoulder and counting right along with you.


----------



## silvers

She is the only one of us who can count!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



silvers said:


> She is the only one of us who can count!


Hi James

What wonderful news that things have happened so quick.

Now you have the time to enjoy life and not worry about work.

All the very best of luck from a freeman.

Peter


----------



## bloakey

Hi,

Best of luck with your health and future leisure time, it was a pleasure meeting you.
I hope all goes well with it and you sell it as a going concern.


----------



## omostra06

well done James, good to see union jacs will go on with new owners....
perhaps the new owners would like a free plug on Vida Nova fm on Saturday....?


----------



## silvers

I am sure they would. the phone number has remained the same. They are also are planning to do regular trips to Tomar with their van, as well as online ordering and payment.


----------



## siobhanwf

Well done James. Jst called your old n umeber to find a familiar voice answering!!!!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



silvers said:


> I am sure they would. the phone number has remained the same. They are also are planning to do regular trips to Tomar with their van, as well as online ordering and payment.


Hi James 

You must have created a great business and the new owners are taking it to another level. You must be so proud.

Good luck to you

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> Well done James. Jst called your old n umeber to find a familiar voice answering!!!!


Sorry both fingers and keyboard playing up!!Keys sticking!!

Just called your old number to find a familiar voice answering 

GREAT NEWS :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Sorry both fingers and keyboard playing up!!Keys sticking!!
> 
> Just called your old number to find a familiar voice answering
> 
> GREAT NEWS :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Hey Siobhanwf

You are not far from post number 666 are you going to mark the occasion?

Peter


----------



## ofilha

silvers said:


> As some of the friends on this forum are aware, I have been suffering with failing health for a while now. With this in mind I have been forced on medical advice to take a drastic step. I have been advised by my doctor to leave the business, therefore it is with a very heavy heart that I have to announce that unless I can find someone to take over Unionjacs, we will be shutting the doors in three months time. I have to give three months notice to the owner of the building. I won't be around the store very much between now and then and if I don't get to see all of you, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your business and more importantly, friendship. I have valued every single one of you and never taken you for granted. I hope you understand the reasons behind my decision.
> James


Hi James,
Sorry we did not get to meet when i went to Portugal in April, but i just wanted to drop a quick note of sympathy and to wish you the best and hope you still stay in Portugal.
Take care
Joao


----------



## silvers

It is very touching to see how well thought of the business, and myself are. The shop is doing terrifically well and hopefully under Jin will go from strength to strength.
p.s. Thanks Joao.


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Hey Siobhanwf
> 
> You are not far from post number 666 are you going to mark the occasion?
> 
> Peter


BEERS ALL ROUND  Virtual of course :clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
BEERS ALL ROUND.....




siobhanwf said:


> BEERS ALL ROUND  Virtual of course :clap2:


----------



## marge

The lovely lady taking over the shop, has always been very professional, I called a few times, after Mondays’ meeting, and she was a lot more friendly then the brunet you had before working for you silvers.


----------



## António1

Why some of you are allowed to advertise your business and others don’t?
Is it a question to publish a few rubbish posts?


----------



## silvers

Hi Antonio,
if you read it again, it is not my business anymore. The thread is about me giving up my shop.


----------



## silvers

marge said:


> The lovely lady taking over the shop, has always been very professional, I called a few times, after Mondays’ meeting, and she was a lot more friendly then the brunet you had before working for you silvers.


Which Brunette Marge, there were two of them.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



António said:


> Why some of you are allowed to advertise your business and others don’t?
> Is it a question to publish a few rubbish posts?


Hi Antionio

James had to retire due to health reasons. This post is about his story and those who wish him well. What is it you think you see here?

Peter


----------



## thepilotswife

I'm sad to hear that you are not in good health and must retire, but happy to learn that your shop(which seems so well thought of) will have new owners and will be able to continue. My best to you and yours.


----------



## silvers

Thanks Erin. I hope your move goes to plan too and that you and yours find happiness here.


----------



## silvers

Just a quick update. I am still having tests, still no firm answers as yet. My stress levels are much better now, I find myself able to sleep some nights.
I would also like to point out that Unionjacs has been bought by John and Jin Austin and has absolutely NO connection to Martinho's cafe bar.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> Just a quick update. I am still having tests, still no firm answers as yet. My stress levels are much better now, I find myself able to sleep some nights.
> I would also like to point out that Unionjacs has been bought by John and Jin Austin and has absolutely NO connection to Martinho's cafe bar.


Isn´t it amazing how rumours get started!!! Wonder what the source of that particular one is? 

Jin and John are settling in and prepared to listen to all suggestions. The are certainly keeping up the tradition started by you Silvers.


----------



## livinginthesun

*I hope you find a cure*



silvers said:


> As some of the friends on this forum are aware, I have been suffering with failing health for a while now. With this in mind I have been forced on medical advice to take a drastic step. I have been advised by my doctor to leave the business, therefore it is with a very heavy heart that I have to announce that unless I can find someone to take over Unionjacs, we will be shutting the doors in three months time. I have to give three months notice to the owner of the building. I won't be around the store very much between now and then and if I don't get to see all of you, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your business and more importantly, friendship. I have valued every single one of you and never taken you for granted. I hope you understand the reasons behind my decision.
> James


Sorry to hear that I wish you all the best and hope you get well soon my best wishes go you 
Regards Sam :smile:
XXXXXXX


----------



## silvers

Thanks Sam.


----------

